# funny advice about hot dog sticks



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

:scratchhead:I was checking on something for the kids the other day - looking for some children related camp sites for them to look at.

But anyway, I get on this site and it is giving advice and such and I read a quick blurb.

They claim that you should not take the tree branches from the campsite to make sticks for roasting marshmallows and hotdogs. It goes on to say, only your branches from home are the safest.

And I just howled. I think a non-english person wrote the piece and something got lost in the translation. I mean I can see someone saying no branches are safe, buy metal rods at the store but why would the branches from home be safer???:scratchhead:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That was very funny! We always had tree branches that we used for marshmallows. I love those. Bring a tree branch from the house. That's an insult to the south. This is not about corporal punishment.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm, dont know about this one. The only thing I could figure would be that they are saying that for health/safety reasons. I guess if it were limbs on the ground, who knows what has passed through that branch. This is a stretch :scratchhead: yes, but I am just saying. (Depending on where it is) things could have been poured/spilled on it, animals (or humans for that matter) could have, well, relieved themselves, and I mentioned in a another thread, I have seen people dispose of their grey water and black tanks right there at the campsite, against trees, in firepits, etc... 

So anyway, a stretch, but thats what comes to mind about not using limbs laying around the campsite. But hey, we are supposed to be roughin it right?


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I would agree about the safety of the hot dog sticks. I also have seen what people do to their sites. When we moved into our house the people that lived here burnt a fire every day in the fireplace. So they left and we came. But they burnt everything under the sun in that fireplace. When I was going through the ashes, I saw trash! [email protected]!


----------

